# Free in atlanta



## asplundii (Jul 15, 2008)

If anyone in Atlanta wants some tanks I have a plethora of them I need to get rid of.

6-10x 10 gallon tanks
2x 20 gallon tanks
1x 20 gallon long
1x 35 gallon
1x 3' x 2' x 2' all glass tank with wrought iron stand
1x 4' x 3' x 2' acrylic tank with wood stand

The latter two tanks have holes drilled in them for sump pumps but the holes can be easily patched up with plexi and silicon epoxy. This will not make them water tight but will eliminate the holes as escape routes.

Email me at: asplundii (at) gmail (dot) com if you are interested. (I do not have a lot of time to be checking the boards so if you PM me I may not get your message.)

After Jan 1st they go in the trash


----------



## asplundii (Jul 15, 2008)

All gone. Thanks


----------

